# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Last van puisten

## sjarie

ik heb last van puisten, ik wil weten wat goedkoop is en echt tegen puisten helpt

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Sjarie,

Misschien eens een kijkje nemen bij andere onderwerpen welke over puistjes gaan. Hier komen heel veel tips voorbij. Zoals deze links:

- http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4750
- http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=306
- http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=295

Hoop dat je iets aan de links hebt, in de rubriek : Uiterlijk -> Huid-Gezicht kun je nog véél meer topics over puistjes vinden!

----------


## gerard1977

Puisten zijn zeer vervelend en hebben grote invloed op je leven. Je wilt ervan af komen. Clearasil Scrub werkt goed of misschien is een vitaminenbom als masker iets voor jou. *Hoe kom ik af van puisten*:
http://gezondheid-voeding.todio.nl/a...n-af-5427.html

----------


## Black rose

> ik heb last van puisten, ik wil weten wat goedkoop is en echt tegen puisten helpt


Ik heb er enkel nog spradisch last van tijdens mijn PMS-periode.
Wanneer ik voel dat er ééntje opkomt gewoon slakkenslijmgel van de Action opsmeren en die komt er sowieso niet door.
Zo'n pot kost tweemaal niets, irriteert je huid niet/droogt ze niet uit en je kan er héél lang mee voort.

----------

